# Reload S RTA



## Rob Fisher (7/4/21)

Reload S RTA


This one perked up my interest because it's a single coil and has a reasonable 4.5ml juice capacity with the extension (Included in the pack). Not crazy about 810 tips but I will rummage through my boxes and look for an 810/510 adapter. The included drip tip is useless and way too small but I found a reasonable 810 drip tip to use for now.

The coil placement is different but really easy to install. Wicking also simple.

The top-fill works well. It remains to be seen if there is any leaking on refill.

The airflow is great and I found a third closed to be my happy place. But it's noisy.

As always the flavour is the most important issue and this RTA does not disappoint. The flavour is excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir (7/4/21)

Keen to try this one, with a 510 tip on it (dibs, maybe ) 
Reviews are mixed and that makes it more interesting
Noisiness - bigger coil should calm that down


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/21)

M.Adhir said:


> Keen to try this one, with a 510 tip on it
> Reviews are mixed and that makes it more interesting
> Noisiness - bigger coil should calm that down



I tend to stick with my 2.5mm Aliens and very happy with the flavour. I can live with the noise... it's not that bad. It does suffer what most top-fill RTA's suffer from and that leak on the refill which is a bit disappointing. 

I do like the airflow and the flavour.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (8/4/21)

Flavor is great off it... Only the noise bugs me when closing it down. Noise is more with a thinner gauge wire (29g)But a chunkier coil quitens it out alot. Mine does not flood or leak and I refill with the af open. Check if you haven't grabbed your cotton and moved it out of place when inserting the deck 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (8/4/21)

This is what I've been waiting for, thank you Rob! 

This is confirmation and I now need to get one, just need to start saving for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (15/4/21)

I'm with @Rob Fisher on this.. been using this about 3 weeks now and i must say that I'm impressed. For a single coil, the flavour is on point and can easilly compete with the best RTA's out there including the OG Reload. The coil that worked best for me is the White Collar aliens 3mm (Yellow ones). In the beginning I did have leaking issues but solved this by packing the wick ports more and not thining it down too much. Looks great and definitely become one of my daily go to. 

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/21)




----------

